# I need help finding a supported root process.



## chefb (Sep 4, 2011)

I've heard bout kangoroot but when I get to the sight I don't see anything ?

What are people around here using... , where did you find it, how did it work for you?


----------



## Asian Flavor (Jul 9, 2011)

The program is KINGOAPP. Just add a .com to the end of that and you will get to the website. I just did this for a friend on his Note 3 and it was very quick. Wish I found this instead of doing Root De La Vega due to the Odin file wiping out the internal SD.


----------



## chefb (Sep 4, 2011)

im such an ass thanks dude


----------



## Flying_Hellfish (Jun 6, 2011)

FWIW XDA is poo pooing the kingo method.


----------



## chefb (Sep 4, 2011)

That's what sayin......I'm fishing for the opinons of the devs on this site


----------



## Asian Flavor (Jul 9, 2011)

I'm up in the air with XDA closing up the KingoApp/Vroot method. They are not saying what was found if anything. If there is communication from the program to a chinese server, it could be downloading their proprietary code to exploit the phone. There is now claim that they are able to unlock the bootloader for the Note 3. I would personally jump on that without hesitation. We are now living in the world where anyone can get any info. I have been phished before and know the danger in those murky waters. There's nothing on my phone that would cause me any worry if someone key logged or scan my info. They would find some 'naughty' sites that would interest them (I'm asian and I know what floats our boats...hehe). But my main point is, XDA is great in protecting the community, but I'm going to use any method to make my phone better. I will deal with the consequences.. too bad there are too many noobz that won't understand that responsibility.


----------



## Flying_Hellfish (Jun 6, 2011)

Asian Flavor said:


> I'm up in the air with XDA closing up the KingoApp/Vroot method. They are not saying what was found if anything. If there is communication from the program to a chinese server, it could be downloading their proprietary code to exploit the phone. There is now claim that they are able to unlock the bootloader for the Note 3. I would personally jump on that without hesitation. We are now living in the world where anyone can get any info. I have been phished before and know the danger in those murky waters. There's nothing on my phone that would cause me any worry if someone key logged or scan my info. They would find some 'naughty' sites that would interest them (I'm asian and I know what floats our boats...hehe). But my main point is, XDA is great in protecting the community, but I'm going to use any method to make my phone better. I will deal with the consequences.. too bad there are too many noobz that won't understand that responsibility.


And this was my main red flag as well. I'm not sure why they aren't going into the reasoning but if they were truly protecting people wouldn't they just come out and say what the big deal is?


----------



## jeckel51 (Dec 11, 2011)

If you guys are still on MI9. I did root de la vega. I followed the link from thread in YouTube instructions. Got files from description on YouTube page.

Sent from my SM-N900V using Tapatalk


----------



## Neopolotin75 (Sep 3, 2011)

From what I've seen in other threads they pulled the plug on it because when Kingo gave some code on how the root worked it wasn't the full code and instead it was partial and the part XDA had showed that it pulled phone info like imei,baseband and stuff which Kingo said the imei thing was oversight on their behalf and they will fix it next release but the baseband and stuff was need to provide the correct root since it's coming server side. They also said some info is the same info that gets pulled with abd communicating to the phone. I think it's a little suspect that it goes back and forth and it kinda reminds me of the whole fiasco with Anthrax kernels on the Evo with Chad Goodman. I saw where 1 mod mentioned they were waiting on verification from Kingo and Kingo Says They Are Going To Comply With Xda.

Sent from my SM-N900V using Tapatalk


----------



## penorwood (Oct 3, 2013)

So is the kingo method dangerous or not?

Sent from my SM-N900V using Tapatalk


----------



## Flying_Hellfish (Jun 6, 2011)

penorwood said:


> So is the kingo method dangerous or not?
> 
> Sent from my SM-N900V using Tapatalk


Apparently XDA is still flushing that out.... I think the main danger is that it pulls your imei but kingo is saying they are going to remove that from the info they are gathering to determine the exploit to run.


----------

